# Aide candy bar



## YOANNS (7 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

je souhaite installer ce dock avec candy bar
http://wavespell.deviantart.com/#/d2kl37p

le fichier contient un une élément .png et un autre .icontainer

apres avoir cliqué sur icontainer jaccede a candybar mais je n'arrive pas a cliquer sur 'use these icons' , qui est grisé.


en vous remerciant


----------



## wath68 (8 Septembre 2010)

Hello.

Tu devrais essayer le menu View / Show Dock Preview / Use This Dock.


----------



## YOANNS (27 Septembre 2010)

merci ca fonctionne

mais j ai un nouveau pb , impossible de recupérer mes icones d'origine.
pourtant j'ai cliqué sur restore icons et redemarrer plusieurs fois mon ordinateur rien n'y fait, j 'ai une image blanche a la place de mes icones

que dois je faire svp


----------



## wath68 (28 Septembre 2010)

Aucune idée, je ne l'utilise pas.
Que dit l'aide ?

Je crois me souvenir que dans CandyBar, il suffit de glisser l'icône modifiée hors de l'appli pour revenir à celle par défaut.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2010)

Exact.


----------

